# تصميم درع خشبي لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية



## ابو بحـر (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله انتهيت من تصميم درع خشبي مميز لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية و بعد الحفر كانت النتيجة رائعة جدا 
هذا من فضل ربي 
و من علمي و إبداعي بإستخدام الحاسوب 
​و اترككم مع الصور و انتظر ردودكم المشجعة 



&




اجمل التحيات من اخوكم ابو بحر دمشق سوريا الاسد ​


----------



## khaled farag (7 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم الأيادى


----------



## ابو بحـر (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



khaled farag قال:


> تسلم الأيادى


اسعدني مرورك اخي خالد


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (7 نوفمبر 2010)

دائماً مبدع يا أستاذ أبو بحر
الحقيقة أعجبني جداً دقة حفر النقاط تحت وفوق الحروف والتي تظهر مقدرة فائقة على انتقاء بنط الحفر الملائمة والتحكم فيها من خلال الآرت كام.

هو الصور ينقصها شيء صغير لو سمح لي الأستاذ أبو بحر , وهو أن يوضع بجانب العمل قلم أو كتاب صغير لإعطاء فكرة عن حجم العمل ومساحته من خلال مقارنته بالجزء المعروف حجمه والموضوع بجواره.

ودمتم بخير أستاذ أبو بحر


----------



## malk alehsas (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر والله يعطيك العافيه وارجوا ايضاح الخطوات من الالف للياء كي نستفيد منها من بدايه الفكره الى المنتج النهائي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو بحـر (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



سيف الله إسلام قال:


> دائماً مبدع يا أستاذ أبو بحر
> الحقيقة أعجبني جداً دقة حفر النقاط تحت وفوق الحروف والتي تظهر مقدرة فائقة على انتقاء بنط الحفر الملائمة والتحكم فيها من خلال الآرت كام.
> 
> هو الصور ينقصها شيء صغير لو سمح لي الأستاذ أبو بحر , وهو أن يوضع بجانب العمل قلم أو كتاب صغير لإعطاء فكرة عن حجم العمل ومساحته من خلال مقارنته بالجزء المعروف حجمه والموضوع بجواره.
> ...


تحياتي لك اخي سيف الله إسلام اسعدني مرورك بالنسبة الى حجم العمل 300*250 ميلي *5 
و اي استفسار ثان انا حاضر انت اخ غالي و اخونا الثالث طارق موصيني بيك 
و السلام خير ختام


----------

